# crochet rug pattern search



## Maimie

I would love to find the pattern for this. Any suggestions?


----------



## TerriLea65

I don't see anything. Are you sure you attached a picture?


----------



## Cindy M

Youtube has rag rug patterns for crochet. They're basic rounds or oval shaped patterns. You can make them rectangular if you want, any size. Most people use two or more worsed weight yarns using a size N, P, or Q hook. You don't need a pattern. Just chain until you have the size you want. I'll be doing one for in front of my shower soon.


----------



## luv

I wonder if it is crocheted with t-shirt type yarn kinda free form joined as you go. I have made many rag rugs but usually in big circles not little ones, this does look interesting.


----------



## grd3

http://delights-gems.blogspot.com.au/2011/04/fanciful-flower-potholders.html

I used this pattern, made them different sizes from 4 - 10 inches, in 5 different colours of worsted yarn, then slip stitched them together for my daughter, she wanted the same rug as your picture.


----------



## luv

thank you for the pattern


----------



## grd3

you are welcome


----------



## Maimie

Nice Thank you


----------

